# Matthew Algie



## bdt

Just wondering if anyone has dealings with them as an existing coffee shop owner or have considered them as suppliers for a new startup? I'm thinking particularly in respect of their espresso machine/grinder rental package which, not surprisingly, obliges you to use them as your bean supplier too.

I thought the support side that they offered (i.e. servicing, barista training, etc) was quite attractive but am not convinced that the equipment that they provide is great value for money. Also, the beans seem a bit on the expensive side even compared to the likes of Has Bean who have as good a reputation as any. I'm guessing they increase their coffee prices for machine rental customers as they know they have you tied in and can get away with it.

Would be interested to hear the opnions of any others who either use them or decided not to after weighing up the pros and cons of their package


----------



## FDC

Cant say much about MA other than I stopped at cafe on A9 (Ralia Cafe, about 40 miles south of Inverness if you are ever driving up that way!) which was serving MA coffee and it was very nice


----------



## funinacup

Around 6 months ago they increased their bean & rental prices by circa 40%! I feel they are now aiming for the bigger contracts and catering less for the independants. They have all the M&S Cafe contracts for example.

To be honest I don't like the coffee of theirs that I've tried - all too dark + bitter.

That said, I am now delivering training as an external tutor for a training academy who have a tie-in with Matthew Algie, so I will be working with their coffee more and opinions may change, who knows!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Personally I wouldn't, there are plenty of other options out there and you can get better coffee cheaper from the likes of as you said has bean and the like, I would suggest James Gourmet, who'll possibly put you in touch with la spaziale uk and you can rent an s5 k30 combo.

As for training depending on where you're based you can get training, from elsewhere albeit at a cost.

James Gourmet coffee is fantastic and although I'm not a fan of la spaziale I know plenty who are


----------



## bdt

That's interesting about their prices. I did think they were a bit nippy and the cost is far in excess of what you'd be to buy or lease a machine. Of course they'll say the rental price covers everything else thrown in (grinder, training, etc) but the increased cost of coffee over the year just adds to your costs further.

The freedom to go try other roasters and blends is very important too though. Just didn't like the idea of the tie in.


----------



## Obsy

Having attempted to drink coffee in M&S Cafe and failed several times owing to it being too bitter, if they use MA beans then I'd say go elsewhere.


----------



## MikeHag

Their staff are lovely... every one of the many that I've met. They deliver great service. Machines are good. They are popular all across Scotland. They sponsor the UKBC and can count UKBC judges within their staff. They must be doing something right. I just don't like their beans, having received samples of two of their blends last year. And those beans were not competitively priced.


----------



## Obsy

Sorry, I should have pointed out that my opinion was based purely on taste having not long discovered decent coffee. I have had no previous experience of them. Hope I've not spoken out of turn. I was trying to get across that most coffee shop customers don't know a good coffee but milk can only mask so much. Plus if the beans are more expensive, will this be reflected in your drink price? I drank a latte from a well known chain 5 days a week for years


----------



## bdt

Yeah, I met a few of their staff at Caffe Culture and was initially very impressed but wasn't quite as bowled over by the sales menager I met recently if I'm being honest. Coincidentally I had coffee at a place they supply on Saturday which was pretty poor but I'd put this more down to the technique of the girl who made it opposed to the equipment or beans.


----------



## Annakate

Does anyone have any recent experience of Matthew Algie as regards supplying the full package?


----------



## 4085

Anna, equipment is equipment, whereas beans are your livelihood. Keep the two separate! I understand the attractiveness of them supplying and servicing all your needs so that you have a one stop shop, but, imagine if their coffee is so bad it is losing you money. I suggest you ask them for a good sample, maybe a couple of kilos of each of their beans for evaluation, then perhaps Glenn or any other forum member who has experience at evaluating the cup, can help you decide.


----------



## espressotechno

The espresso machine is an Elektra and the grinder is a Mazzer (I think) - both good quality kit.

Your beans are premuim priced to include the equipment & backup costs.

Algie have a whole range of beans..... they're reckoned to be in the " Ford Mondeo" quality bracket.


----------



## shrink

With plenty roasters like allpress, extract and (possibly) rave, doing deals on equipment and beans for new businesses, I would see no reason to go with Mathew Algie. A friend of mine also used to use them and when he closed up shop and informed them, they never made contact again. To this day a commercial machine still takes up space in his garage.

I'd suggest their support, communications and attitude are not quite what they could be


----------



## garydyke1

shrink said:


> To this day a commercial machine still takes up space in his garage.


What machine?


----------



## garydyke1

The beans used say everything about your business, pick wisely.


----------



## Garry

I found there beans too dark and oily making a far to bitter espresso for my taste. as for the kit they were trying to sell to me it was rancilio can't remember for the life of me what machine though


----------



## shrink

garydyke1 said:


> What machine?


An Elektra of some kind. Single group. Plumbed in. E61 group.

A T1 I think. It does electronic timed shots etc.

Grinder is an Elektra too.


----------



## 4085

I would be interested if if is an elektra t1 single . Can you ask what he is going with it

?


----------



## garydyke1

I asked too ; ) hehe


----------



## 4085

Gary, if saying, 'What machine' constitutes an expression of interest as opposed to a question, then I am easy


----------



## garydyke1

I must have asked for the sheer sake of it


----------



## 4085

I think the ? gave your intent away!


----------

